# Uuno Klami



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Uuno (Kalervo) Klami (20 September 1900 - 29 May 1961) was a Finnish composer. He was born in Virolahti. Many of his works are related to the Kalevala. He was influenced by French and Spanish music, and especially by Maurice Ravel, for whom he had a particular esteem.

The core of Klami's oeuvre consists of an assortment of works related to the Finnish national epic, the Kalevala, among the most notable being: the five-movement Kalevala sarja (Kalevala Suite; 1933, r. 1943), inspired by Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring; the symphonic poem, Lemminkäisen seikkailut saaressa (Lemminkäinen's Island Adventures; 1934); and, the unfinished ballet, Pyörteitä (Whirls), which survives as two suites. As central to Klami's legacy is the six-movement orchestral suite, Merikuvia (Sea Pictures; 1932); the Karelian Rhapsody (1927); and, Psalmus (1936), an oratorio for soloists, mixed, chorus and orchestra. He also wrote two numbered symphonies, in 1938 and 1945, respectively, as well as two piano concerti (1925, 1945), a Violin Concerto (1943), and the Cheremissian Fantasy for cello and orchestra (1931).

*A CATALOGUE OF THE ORCHESTRAL AND CHORAL MUSIC
*
1925: Piano Concerto No.1 "Une Nuit a Montmartre", op.8
Polka for small orchestra
1925/31:"Scenes from a Puppet Theatre" for small orchestra: 7 minutes + (Alba cd)
1926: Habanera for orchestra
1927: Karelian Rhapsody for orchestra, op.15: 14 minutes + (Chandos and Ondine cds)
1928: Three Chinese Songs for voice and orchestra, op.11 (lost)
"Symphonie enfantine" for small orchestra, op.17: 14 minutes + (BIS, Alba and Ondine cds)
1929: "Opernredoute"-Concert Waltz for orchestra, op.20 + (Ondine cd)
1929-30:"Deux Serenades Espagnoles" for small orchestra
1929-33/42-43:"Kalevala Suite"- Five Tone Pictures for orchestra, op. 23: 33 minutes + (Finlandia, Ondine, BIS, Chandos and Naxos cds)
1930: Two Folk Songs for small orchestra
Four Finnish Folk Songs for string orchestra and piano, op.12: 10 minutes + (Finlandia cd)
Lullaby for string orchestra
1930-32:Suite "Sea Pictures" for orchestra: 23 minutes + (Finlandia, Chandos and Naxos cds)
1931: Cheremissian Fantasy for Cello and Orchestra, op.19: 13 minutes + (Finlandia and Ondine cd)
Wedding March for small orchestra
"Hommage a Handel" for Piano and String Orchestra, op.21: 19 minutes + (Finlandia and BIS cd)
Introduction and Staccato Etude for small orchestra
1931-36:"Psalmus" for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra + (Finlandia cd)
1932: "Cantiones" for orchestra
"Esquisse" for violin and string orchestra
Finnish Folk Songs for string orchestra
Four Lullabies for string orchestra
"Scenes of Country Life" for small orchestra
Pastorale for small orchestra
1933: "Jota" for orchestra
"Serenades joyeses" for small orchestra: 6 minutes + (Alba cd)
Sami Family Song for choir and orchestra
1934: "The Adventures of Lemminkainen on the Island of Saari": 11 minutes + (BIS, Ondine and Naxos cds)
Helsinki March for orchestra
Sonatine for string orchestra
Intermezzo pastorale for small orchestra
"Karjalainen prasniekka" for Piano and String Orchestra
"Pieces enfantines" for Violin and String Orchestra
1935: Valse for small orchestra
Aria for small orchestra
Karelian Dances for small orchestra
1936: Serenade orientale for small orchestra
Elegy for string orchestra
Overture "The Cobblers on the Hearth": 8 minutes + (BIS and Ondine cds)
1937: Four Pieces from "King Lear" for orchestra
Intermezzo for cor anglais and small orchestra
Psalm XI for choir, string orchestra and organ
Suite for string orchestra: 12 minutes + (BIS and Alba cds)
1937-38:Symphony No.1: 43 minutes + (Ondine cd)
1938: "The Visit to Vipunen" for baritone, male chorus and orchestra + (Ondine cd)
1939: Finnish Cavalry March for orchestra
1940/44:Overture "Suomenlinna", op.30: 12 minutes + (BIS, Ondine and Naxos cds)
1940-43/54:Violin Concerto, op.32: 28 minutes + (Finlandia, BIS and Alba cds)
1942: Rauma-march for orchestra or wind band
1944: "Serenades espagnoles" for small orchestra
Intermezzo "Banks of the River" for small orchestra: 3 minutes + (Alba cd)
1944-45:Cantata "Today's rising" for female choir and small orchestra
1945: Overture "King Lear", op.33: 13 minutes + (Ondine cd)
Symphony No.2, op.35: 35 minutes + (Ondine cd)
1946: Suite for small orchestra, op.37: 12 minutes + (BIS cd)
Fantasy "Northern Lights" for orchestra, op.38: 18 minutes + (Ondine cd)
"The Cyclist"-Rondo for orchestra: 6 minutes + (BIS cd)
1947: "The Karelian Market Place" for orchestra, op. 39 + (Ondine cd)
1950: Piano Concerto No.2 with string orchestra, op.41: 29 minutes + (Finlandia cd)
1951: "All'Ouvertura" for orchestra, op.43: 8 minutes + (Finlandia cd)
1955: Theme, Seven Variations and Coda for Cello and Orchestra, op.44: 20 minutes + (BIS cd)
1956: Cantata "Jaamien laulu" for chorus and orchestra
"Song of Lake Kuujarvi" for baritone and orchestra: 17 minutes + (BIS cd)
1957-60:Ballet "Whirls" (unfinished) (Ballet Suites Nos. 1 and 2: + (BIS cd))
1960-61:Cantata "The Banner of the Golden Staff" for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

